# Intel Nehalem oder AMD Deneb



## smallphil (17. November 2008)

Hallo,
werdet ihr euch nächstes Jahr/demnächst ein Intel Nehalem System, oder ein AMD-Deneb System zusammenstellen. Schreibt bitte dazu warum ihr euch für AMD/Intel entschieden habt und die Komponenten die verbaut werden sollen, falls ihr euch schon sicher seit. Und vielleicht noch welche komponenten ihr aus eurem aktuellen system übernehmt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. November 2008)

Deneb, bessere P/L, die Nehalems sind erstmal ziemlich teuer.

Die Boards sind ja bekannt, also entweder ein ASUS M3N-HT, MSI K9N2 Platinum, wenns was mit Geforce GraKa und hybrid SLI sein soll oder ein Board mit 'AMD 7 Series' Chipsatz von MSI, ASUS, Foxconn.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. November 2008)

ich denke mal das es im moment noch sehr schwer ist über Deneb was zu sagen...
Solange hier noch keine sich eine server version gehohlt hat wird hier auch keiner was dazu sagen können, also heißt es erst mal noch etwas warten und tee trinken


----------



## Sash (17. November 2008)

kommt drauf an wieviel geld du ausgeben willst. willst du power und hast genug kohle, dann intel. willst du einen ticken weniger power aber verhältnismäßig sehr viel mehr geld sparen, dann AMD.
ich würde mir einen intel holen, hatte mein leben lang nur intel. ich werde bald aufrüsten, aber nur cpu und graka, wahrscheinlich q9650 als cpu. mein motherboard ist noch gut und daher wechsel ich das nicht, was nötig wär für die neuen nehalem.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. November 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wieviel geld du ausgeben willst. willst du power und hast genug kohle, dann intel. willst du einen ticken weniger power aber verhältnismäßig sehr viel mehr geld sparen, dann intel.



 eher AMD


----------



## Fransen (17. November 2008)

Bei mir steht es quasi schon fest.
Ein Deneb mit 2,8/3,0 Ghz und ein AM2+ Board mit 790 GX Chipsatz.

Ich würde eher zu AMD greifen, da imo/bzw. Vorraussichtlich bessers P/L, günstigere MoBo's und du kannst noch DDR2 Ram verwenden!!!


----------



## Uziflator (17. November 2008)

> Willst du einen ticken weniger Power aber verhältnismäßig sehr viel mehr geld sparen, dann Intel.


Sinn?



> mein motherboard ist noch gut und daher wechsel ich das nicht, was nötig wär für die neuen nehalem.



JA!


----------



## Sash (17. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> eher AMD


 ups, schon geändert, thx.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. November 2008)

Eine Option mit "Weiß nicht" wäre noch sinnvoll gewesen. Für die, die Deneb-Benchmarks abwarten wollen.

[x]Bleib beim aktuellen System


----------



## smallphil (17. November 2008)

Ich werde ziemlich sicher auch erstmal zu einem Deneb greifen, weil ich möglichst schnell auf den neuesten Stand möchte, aber ich für einen Nehalem mit Board und Speicher locker 600€ loswerde. Außerdem möchte ich endlich mal einen Quadcore. DDR3 Speicher werde ich mir voraussichtlich aber trotzdem kaufen. Der Rest meines Systems bleibt warscheinlich aber gleich, falls nicht noch ein neues Netzteil notwendig wird...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. November 2008)

Zum einen wirds ein Deneb, weil ich das Board nicht schon wieder wechseln möchte, außer es kotzt mich an, und zum anderen aus folgenden Gründen:

1. Geld für ein X58-Board? Ich? Da mir das viel zu teuer ist, muss es quasi ein Deneb sein.
2. 2-Sockel-Strategie ist zum kotzen (Desktop) und das unterstütze ich nicht. AMD hats vorgemacht und ist gescheitert (754/939), und ich will nicht bis zum P55 warten...


----------



## push@max (17. November 2008)

Ich würde in Zukunft gerne auf einen AMD setzen, allerdings muss dafür der Preis und die Leistung stimmen.

Wenn beide Hersteller gleich gut sind, werde ich mich für AMD entscheiden...hab ich schon so ähnlich bei HD4870 und GTX 260 gemacht.


----------



## alex0582 (17. November 2008)

also ich warte schon auf den deneb system is ready dafür fehlt nur noch die cpu  

-gründe dafür sind ordentliche leistung für wenig geld 
-die intel sockel strategie sagt mir auch nicht zu 
-keine lust schon wieder alles neu zu holen board-speicher-cpu 

außerdem hab ich bis jetzt fast immer ein amd system gehabt und war top zufrieden


----------



## 1cebreaker (17. November 2008)

Normal Deneb im Januar oder Februar, aber erstmal schauen wie die Preise ausfallen  werden, zurzeit kann man das schlecht beurteilen. Grund sonst Glas klar Preis/Leistung …


----------



## boss3D (17. November 2008)

Ich rüste zu Weihnachten mit einem Q9300 das letzte Mal meinen 775er-PC auf. Danach setze ich wieder auf AMD ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## der8auer (17. November 2008)

Für mich zählt eigentlich nur die Übertaktbarkeit und die Leistung in Benchmarks. Je nach dem wie der Deneb ausfällt werde ich dann zuschlagen.


----------



## Ecle (17. November 2008)

Sicherlich wird der Deneb preisgünstiger als der Nehalem. Der Nehalem ist erwartungsgemäß ziemlich teuer. Ich persönlich würde da nicht so viel Geld in den Prozessor stecken. Wenn der Deneb gut mithalten kann bei einem guten Preis werd ich zuschlagen. Die Quad-Cores werden ja auch immer effektiver, vor allem wenn man nicht viel spielt. Die Leistung des Nehalems werd ich wohl auch nicht brauchen.


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2008)

Bei mir wirds ein Deneb, bzw. ein Dragon System.


----------



## theLamer (23. November 2008)

Mir reicht nen E8500 @ 4 Ghz aus ^^


----------

